# This is pure BS! SSA Threatening Payment Shutdown.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I tripped across this article on CBS Marketwatch a few minutes ago. In it, the Social Security Administration is threatening the shutdown of Social Security payments if the debt ceiling isn't raised!

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/encore/2013/10/07/social-security-issues-debt-ceiling-warning/

This is pure BS!

First. For years, the SSA has been assuring us that there were surplus funds in the SS trust fund. If the debt ceiling has to be raised to continue payments, then there is NO money in the fund. So--Is there money is the SS fund or not? If not, then we're in bigger trouble than one can imagine and we have been lied to time and again by this and previous administrations.

If there is the money, then there is absolutely no reason for the SSA to stop payments.

Second. Using fear to get your way is low---very, very, very low! Causing the elderly and infirm-ed unnecessary worry and stress is cruel, extremely cruel. The SSA and the President should be ashamed of themselves for such despicable behavior.

This statement by the SSA is an unconscionable act!

Please passed the word that this is a FUD (Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt) move to intimidate the elderly. Assure your friends and relatives that this will not happen!

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

will do. House hassed passed the funding for it. Reid wont bring it up for a vote.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Second. Using fear to get your way is low---very, very, very low! Causing the elderly and infirm-ed unnecessary worry and stress is cruel, extremely cruel. The SSA and the President should be ashamed of themselves for such despicable behavior.


Well that would imply that they actually have any morals or a conscience.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The saddest part of all of this is there's enough low information voters out there to turn polls in their favor and sway public opinion.

We need a tea party rally and a well spoken representative to tell the America. People the truth about the fear mongering from Reid and Obama.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article. Explains a lot!

http://www.thenewamerican.com/reviews/opinion/item/16699-who-shut-down-the-government

Ralph


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting article. Explains a lot!
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/reviews/opinion/item/16699-who-shut-down-the-government
> 
> Ralph


This is absolutely the best information I've seen anywhere. Thanks for sharing. Honestly I have my doubts that 'the government', meaning all three branches that are supposed to keep things running in the way the Constitution set forth, is going to start acting responsible. First, I don't think they have a clue, second, I think they are all too self serving and are tied up politically to change, and third, I don't think they understand the seriousness of their actions. Condition are going to get worse, no way around it.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting article. Explains a lot!
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/reviews/opinion/item/16699-who-shut-down-the-government
> 
> Ralph


Got that article in an email this morning, was going to post but you beat me Ralph!  :angry:


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting article. Explains a lot!
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/reviews/opinion/item/16699-who-shut-down-the-government
> 
> Ralph


Occasionally I fear I'm racist, then I remember how much I love Thomas Sowell and then the fear departs.......


----------

